

Ask HN: How do I become SAP programmer/consultant? - hekker

There are a lot of high paying jobs available that are related to SAP software. For jobs that involve Ruby, Python or PHP for example, lots of information and tutorials are available. For SAP, this is not the case. Where do I even begin searching?
======
yashchandra
SAP is a proprietary software that is not easily available on the internet to
be trained at. However I know that a lot of people sell SAP trainings on ebay.
Also, SAP is a giant which has many modules. Are you interested in ABAP ?
Sales and Distribution ? MM ?

~~~
hekker
ABAP sounds interesting ( if I'm not mistaken it's a programming language to
customize SAP software ). What does MM mean?

Thanks for your answer by the way :-)

